# Dyanmo Jack - Scientific Anomaly - Shocking Chi Guru



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Full Documentary (additional footage of Dynamo Jack. The video above has the outtakes - so watch it first)
[media]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2658290335515815463

If you think it's fake, just remember the brothers saying how Dynamo Jack (John Chang) was very upset when he discovered the video was going to be shown to the public.
He needs not worry though, the video still maintains the secrecy of the educational training process to harness such control over the nervous system.
So upset he refused their attempts to contact him for seven years. Then they reached him again with a few scientists to record the phenomenon and again things became careless.
Interesting Fact: this documentary was funded by Ringo Starr (Beatles) for that matter.

To throw in some more curiosity over the potential reality of chi - think of these things as well:
- The human body surviving and even wielding massive levels of electricity normally dangerous for everyone else: http://www.yourdiscovery.com/web/my-shocking-story/episode-guide/electric-human/
- Documented cases of people (and children) executing unexplainable super human strength in times of great distress.
- Shaolin Monks combing body hardening practices with chi to literally shatter materials that would seriously injure everyone else.
- Scientific study: A man named Wim Hof demonstrates meditation's ability to defend his body against dangerous levels of cold temperature. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/04/110422090203.htm


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

awesome video! thanks ivan


----------



## Dan1080 (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------

